# Basic keto utube clips



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

If you don’t want to learn about keto, please refrain from bashing, name calling, harassing other posters, or other divisive behaviors. Thank you.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

News broadcast, short interview...


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Hmmm. A doctor. Specifically a nephrologist. Nephrologists are kidney doctors. So you have a kidney doctor, who makes money from removing kidney stones, writing books and making youtube videos supporting a diet that can contribute to kidney stones. Seems legit.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> Hmmm. A doctor. Specifically a nephrologist. Nephrologists are kidney doctors. So you have a kidney doctor, who makes money from removing kidney stones, writing books and making youtube videos supporting a diet that can contribute to kidney stones. Seems legit.


He has lots of experience with the results of diabetes. If you did some research before making assumptions you would also see that he treats these people and gets them off their diabetes meds with fasting and a keto diet. His success rate is pretty spectacular. 

*"What causes diabetic nephropathy?*
The kidneys  have many tiny blood vessels that filter waste from your blood. High blood sugar from diabetes can destroy these blood vessels. Over time, the kidney isn't able to do its job as well. Later it may stop working completely. This is called kidney failure."


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, I can see where fasting could help with kidney problems. Fasting reduces calorie intake and a reduced calorie intake leads to weight loss, weight loss helps limit fatty deposits on the kidneys, improves circulation, and improves hormonal response. I bet this doctor has his patients track what they eat, so they don't exceed caloric limits. Throwing the buzzword "keto" in there can't hurt the click counts.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

barnbilder said:


> Well, I can see where fasting could help with kidney problems. Fasting reduces calorie intake and a reduced calorie intake leads to weight loss, weight loss helps limit fatty deposits on the kidneys, improves circulation, and improves hormonal response. I bet this doctor has his patients track what they eat, so they don't exceed caloric limits. Throwing the buzzword "keto" in there can't hurt the click counts.


I know you don't get it but fasting reduces blood sugar. It is not about calories. Do some more research into DR Fung. He has a couple of great books. I suspect you won't because it does not fit your calories in calories out theory.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

painterswife said:


> *"What causes diabetic nephropathy?*
> The kidneys  have many tiny blood vessels that filter waste from your blood. High blood sugar from diabetes can destroy these blood vessels. Over time, the kidney isn't able to do its job as well. Later it may stop working completely. This is called kidney failure."


As a nurse and a diabetic I can go one step further: there are fine blood vessels in your eyes and fingers and toes as well, and high blood sugars can damage these. It is why people with uncontrolled diabetes can lose their sight and their toes as well as the function of their kidneys.

Fingers are less easily damaged: I don't know why.


----------



## Vjklander (Apr 24, 2018)

I know there are myriad approaches to weight loss, but I can only speak with certainty about my own experience. In Feb '17, I hit 399.9 on the scale and had got to the point where I couldn't turn over in bed without great difficulty, so I decided to lose weight. Sounds so simple eh? I just decided to lose weight. I went to eating just a little thing of Activia yogurt for breakfast around 9 am or so, and a plate for dinner at around 7 pm. I didn't change the meals much, just started using a salad plate instead of a dinner plate to enforce portion control. In conjunction, I know this guy with a 10+ acre farmette with a ton of scrub cedar and those ghastly grey things with the little red berries. So I started clearing the scrub. I started out doing about 30 minutes worth, but got up to doing 3 hours a day easily. I'm a little dependent on the season for that as I do work from home, so when it gets dark early and gets cold I can't work as much. I got down to the mid 3teens by December and basically stayed there until daylight savings and a little warmer weather, so I'm now down to 309.5. My BP is also much better as well. I'm trying to break under 300 by May 24th, then set a new milestone then. I also keep bottles of 2% milk, v8 juice and OJ in the fridge and just take sips during the day, maybe every 2 hours or so when I let the dogs out. I drink lots of coffee during the day, and lots of water when I'm out working. And a glass or 2 of Fruity Red Sangria at night. Like I said, that is what I did and am doing and it works for me. YMMV


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Dr. Fung, as a cilinician, saw the end result of the SAD and the protocol for Type 2 Diabetes. He tired of kidney failure as the end result. He tired of seeing Type 2 diabetics having limbs removed and going blind. 

He searched for an alternative method for treatment. 

He researched. He developed his program on that research. He saw dramatic results. 

Barnbilder, if you would like a copy of his book, send me a private message with your address. I will have it shipped to you. All the research studies are referenced in the book.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------

